# Does anyone hate how they look like under certain lighting conditions?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I was looking at my reflection during a cloudy day outside and I saw my face looking pale and I could see my pores, my skin color is between light brown and brown. :sus


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, I want to rip my mother****ing face off when I see my reflection in my bathroom with the light off and the sun shining. Drives me ****ing nuts and never fails to send me into a deep sadness for at least 2 hours.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. When a bathroom light/just room light is brighter I probably look about 10x more attractive because my features "glow" a lot more I guess. In a dull lighted room I look just that, dull xD


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I look better in a room with the lights off and the sunlight coming through the windows...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes. I seem to look terrible in most bathroom lighting.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Everyone looks duller beneath the merciless glare of fluorescent lights. I think they were specially designed to crush self-esteem:b


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Definitely. I hate some mirrors. But lucky for me the amount of mirrors I don't look good in aren't nearly as many as the ones I do. So.. I go by the ones I look good in. Which is usually natural lighting or whatever lighting except for my bathroom. For some reason I look my best outside in the sun or in dull weather. Everybody does though. I think. 

Anyway.. Don't worry about your looks.. Seriously. I know it's hard to block out the self-hatred but just remember.. Anxiety and Low Self-Esteem IS temporary and all you have to do is fight it. I'm trying to. And it's f**king working believe me! I am not going to live like this forever and noone in the world should have to!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think I look better in dark lighting than bright.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I seem to look my best when I keep moving. When I stop and focus on certain areas, it isn't pretty.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

At about mid day when if I have the blinds open with the outside light shining through, then I look horrible. But at night in warm colored lighting I look really good.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

One of the gymnasiums at my university has the worst lighting in the world, and it makes everyone look absolutely horrible. It's hilarious. I don't think anyone would like the way they look under those lights.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate how I look under all light. Except neon blue lol


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think lighting makes a huge impact on how your skin looks. Under certain lights I feel ok and then others make me feel hideous! It's why when photographing models they do a lot of tricks with lighting.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha, I have skin colour between light brown and brown too. The only lights I hate being under is pale light, it makes me look too pale for my skin like I'm about to die!


----------



## SalviaVictim (Oct 2, 2012)

There are some bathroom lights that are designed in such a way that the excess brightness from the light shows every pore and microscopic blemish on your face. Obviously being someone who suffers from SA I've learnt to stay away from these horrible creations.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I look best under a full moon.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

My bathroom light kills my skin.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I look my best in the pitch dark. :duck

But seriously, I absolutely hate red lighting. I'm very self conscious when my face flushes (which it does all too often). Red lighting just ensures that appearance, whether I'm blushing at the moment or not.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I know what you guys mean.

I look terrible in natural light, either bright or gray cloudy day light.

If I turn the blind in the bathroom to block out the natural light, and put the light bulb on, I look a much better, kind of glowing color, .

There is a store near me that used these horrible lights ,that makes everyone look an awful yellow colour, I HATE that store......the light makes it look like it only serves people with liver disease, and there are several mirrors in there Grrrr!


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

SalviaVictim said:


> There are some bathroom lights that are designed in such a way that the excess brightness from the light shows every pore and microscopic blemish on your face. Obviously being someone who suffers from SA I've learnt to stay away from these horrible creations.


I have learnt that I should not judge myself by the long mirror outside my bathroom at night  it is evil and it will highlight every single flaw on my body. I think the lighting is simply harsh and it exaggerates things.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I hate how I look under a very specific kind of lighting.

The on kind of lighting.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

The school bathroom mirrors make my skin look yellow and gross and my eyes like small dots on my face. Really bright indoor lighting makes me look horrible, so does being outside because all my skin make-up to hide acne is showing. Looks dreadful. The only times I look decent is in a room with many windows or in the evening hours under slightly dimmed light.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Lighting has a significant influence on how dense my beard appears so sometimes it changes how I feel about or influences when I decide to shave


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

yup, worse on webcams


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I used to think I look better in white light but in the school bathroom I look horrible. I just don't know what to believe anymore.


----------

